# Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel



## TK-Krumbach (9. Dezember 2011)

*Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Der Titel sagt es eigentlich schon kurz und bündig aus 

Wenn ich bei Steam was herunter lade, wird dies unterbrochen, wenn ich ein Steam-basiertes Spiel starte. Kann ich das abstellen?


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht, sicher bin ich mir da aber auch nicht


----------



## TK-Krumbach (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Also wenn das so ist, ist es ein großer Schmarrn. Es ist unheimlich praktisch, was herunterzuladen, wenn man dabei was anderes spielen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Ist das falsche Forum: gehört eigentlich hier hin:Steam
Es wird aber an einer Lösung gearbeitet!


----------



## Fog (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Damit das funktioniert, musst du das Spiel starten, das Spiel dann mit Alt+Tab minimieren und den Download in Steam wieder aktivieren, dann kannst du das Spiel wieder aus der Taskleiste holen und Steam lädt im Hintergrund runter.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist das falsche Forum: gehört eigentlich hier hin:Steam
> Es wird aber an einer Lösung gearbeitet!



Sorry, das hab ich jetzt echt übersehen. Wenns geht, bitte verschieben. Danke



> Damit das funktioniert, musst du das Spiel starten, das Spiel dann mit  Alt+Tab minimieren und den Download in Steam wieder aktivieren, dann  kannst du das Spiel wieder aus der Taskleiste holen und Steam lädt im  Hintergrund runter.



Leider geht das bei Skyrim nicht.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

merkwürdig ... ich kenne eigentlich auch die vorgehensweise von Fog ... raustabben + downl. @ steam fortsetzen.
theoretisch & praktisch "sollte" es funzen.


----------



## Fog (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*



TK-Krumbach schrieb:


> Leider geht das bei Skyrim nicht.


 
Kann natürlich sein, dass manche Spiele Probleme machen wenn man sie minimiert oder dann abstürzen.
In dem Fall kannst du wohl nicht viel machen, außer zu hoffen, dass Steam bald mal eine Funktion einbaut, die dieses Problem behebt.
Ein weiterer Versuch wäre es noch, das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu starten und dann einfach das Fenster zu wechseln, geht uU aber auch nicht bei allen Spielen.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*

Bei Skyrim einfach 2 mal reintabben dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam - Kein Download während dem Spiel*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei Skyrim einfach 2 mal reintabben dann sollte es funktionieren.



Das ging dann  Danke


----------

